
Show HN: Send Bitcoin and Ethereum by Email. To Anyone. From Any Wallet - chainsfr_com
https://chainsfr.com
======
chainsfr_com
To make it easier for you to try Chainsfr, we have also prepared you with
testnet ETH in our demo.

Simply go to [https://chainsfr.com](https://chainsfr.com) and leave your email
address, we will send you 0.1 ETH by email in our testnet demo.

==========================================================

This is Lucas from the Ventureum team in Toronto. I am here to introduce our
new product "Chainsfr".

Chainsfr is a non-custodial open-source payment service, integrated with
Google, which lets you send cryptocurrency by email to anyone from your
favorite crypto wallets -- like Ledger, Metamask, Coinbase and more. Our goal
is to provide you a similar experience as Venmo or Interac e-Transfer if you
live in Canada when sending cryptocurrencies.

Features

================================

 _Send Bitcoin to Anyone with Ease_

Now with Chainsfr, you can send cryptocurrency to anyone by email. The payee
can easily deposit your payment with a Google account.

================================

 _Prevent Human Errors_

No more worrying about sending bitcoin to the wrong address. With "Security
Answer", Chainsfr can prevent you from loss by accidental mistakes.

================================

 _Stay in Control & Organized_

Take back control of your crypto experience. You will be able to cancel any
payment before it is deposited. Chainsfr helps you keep track of all your
payment history with print-ready receipts.

================================

 _Ready for Your Wallets_

Send and receive payment with your existing crypto wallets. Chainsfr supports
Bitcoin, Ethereum, and ERC20 stable coins.

================================

 _Seamless Integration with Google_

Login without Password. Own Your Assets in Drive. Keep Synced with Chrome.
Stay Secure with Google.

================================

We greatly appreciate your feedback.

